
The Mystery of ‘Edwin Drood’ That Charles Dickens Left Behind - gruseom
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-haunting-mystery-of-edwin-drood-that-charles-dickens-left-behind
======
tartuffe78
I recently finished 'Drood' by Dan Simmons, a highly fictionalized account of
this final period of Charles Dickens life. The novel was a bit heavy, and at
times slow but overall very fascinating and unsettling. It's half historical
fiction, half supernatural psychological thriller.

Despite the far fetched premise, I think it gives a good look into the time
period.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drood_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drood_\(novel\))

